# mise à jour des splendides couleurs



## La Marchesa

Buongiorno a tutti, 
qualcuno può aiutarmi a tradurre la seguente frase? "...; la mise à jour des splendides couleurs des marbres colorés qui, après le nettoyage, ont retrouvé leur luminosité brillante caractéritstique;..."
Il sostantivo che mi ha messo un pò in difficoltà è mise à jour, io lo tradurrei con ritocco dei colori, rinfrescare i colori, il restauro dei colori. 
Aspetto qualche parere autorevole 
Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Marchesa,

Secondo me, "la mise à jour" è la ricomparsa/rinvenimento dei colori originali in seguito al restauro/pulizia.


----------



## Sovi

Magari: Rinnovo/ripristino degli splendidi cromatismi dei marmi colorati che, dopo la pulizia/restauro, hanno ritrovato la loro caratteristica luminosità brillante;...

CiaCiao
SV


----------



## La Marchesa

Si è quello il senso. Ho ricontrollato il testo e questa frase fa parte di un elenco di cose che sono state rinvenute all'interno della chiesa. Quindi non fa riferimento al restauro vero e proprio come pensavo io. 
Grazie mille

Bel dilemma ragazzi!
Mi è sorto un altro dubbio in merito alle possibili traduzioni da voi proposte, vi spiego perché. 
Come accennavo prima la frase fa parte di una lunga lista di cose che sono state rinvenute durante il restauro della chiesa, per cui non so se qui sia il caso di tradurlo con rinvenimento oppure con rinnovo dei colori.


----------



## matoupaschat

Beh, da quanto ho visto della tua frase, c'è una certa probabilità che ci sia un errore logico nell'originale (tipo sommare 3 anatre e 4 conigli dicendo che il totale vale sette). Dovresti darci almeno un elemento prima e uno dopo, anzi sarebbe meglio tutto. Comunque, "mise à jour" è di uso molto comune in quell'ambito e vale riportare alla luce.


----------



## Sovi

Concordo con Matoupaschat qualche linea in più sarebbe d'ausilio però se è un elenco di cose ritrovate potrebbe facilmente essere:
Rinvenimento degli splendidi cromatismi dei marmi colorati che, dopo la pulizia, hanno ritrovato la loro caratteristica luminosità brillante;... 
Hanno trovato i marmi colorati e dopo averli puliti i colori si sono mostrati nella loro veste migliore...  SV


----------



## matoupaschat

Sovi said:


> Hanno trovato i marmi colorati e dopo averli puliti i colori si sono mostrati nella loro veste migliore...


 ... presunta originale, come sempre .


----------



## Sovi

matoupaschat said:


> ... presunta originale, come sempre .


 
Spesso molto più presunta che originale


----------



## La Marchesa

Ciao a tutti, 
già più di un mesetto fa vi avevo sottoposto la traduzione della suddetta frase. Qui di seguito vi riporto il lunghissimo periodo in cui ho trovato la frase, di modo che potrete avere un'idea un pò più precisa del contesto di riferimento. 

"Les découvertes de mastiges anciens entre les pierres de travertin de la façade, en très bon état de conservation; la découverte d'un précieux enduit similaire au "stuc romano" sur une partie dela façade latérale; la révélation de la couleur sur les superficies décorées à l'intérieur, éteintes par des repeints sombres, altérés, et par des couches de poussière; l'apparition, sous une épaisse couche de badigeon gris, d'une couche d'un rouge brillant sur les deux anges disposés sur la corniche des toiles du transept, qui a permis d'avancer l'hypothèse d'une ancienne intention de dorure ou de polychromie; la découverte de dessins préparatoires plus anciens sous les monochromes de la voute de la nef; les traces de peinture monochrome verte sous celles, jaunes, des voutes derrière le revers de façade;* la mise à jour des splendides couleurs* des marbres colorés qui, après le nettoyage, ont retrouvé leur luminosité brillante caractéristique; tous ces moments ces moments représentent quelques-unes des phases enthousiasmantes d'une restauration qui a servi à l'histoire de l'église, respectant non seulement la matière, mais surtout la stratification des phases de la construction, pour faire cohabiter la matière et les différentes époques".

Io tradurrei la mise à jour con rinvenimento, voi? 
Grazie mille a tutti  in anticipo


----------



## rocamadour

Buongiorno a te! 
Cosa ne dici di "il riportare alla luce"?


----------



## La Marchesa

Buongiorno Rocamadour, 
mi sembra una buona alternativa.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Marchesa,
Direi semplicemente "rivelazione", dato che in seguito nella frase dovrai usare un sinonimo di rinvenimento-ritrovamento. Ad ogni modo quasi tutto conviene...


----------



## La Marchesa

Matou, se scorri il testo francese prima di arrivare alla "mia frase" trovi "révélation de la coluleur sur les superficies décorées à l'intérieur..... ", per cui penso di escludere rivelzione in questo caso e optare  piuttosto tra rinvenimento e il riportare alle luce.

Grazie mille guys


----------



## matoupaschat

Infatti, c'è già rivelazione. 
In realtà, credo che tu possa usare rinvenimento/riportare alla luce/esumazione/(ri)scoperta, a piacere. Diciamo che la scelta finale oltrepassa la mia conoscenza dell'italiano, ma sono sicuro che tutte queste traduzioni rispettano il significato di origine.


----------



## Yulan

Bonjour cher Matou et tous !

Posso riconfermare e suggerire "il ritrovamento" (come suggerito da Mataou)?  ... se non già usato precedentemente nel testo ...

Ciao!


----------

